# Trip to the flea market



## Scruffy (Aug 6, 2017)

.    Hadn't been in a year or , so here's what I wasted 87.00 on.
Starred 0-1 thread mike, 1-2 starrett thread mike,mitutoyo depth gauge in wooden box,cute little vise made in k.c. Mo.made by American scale co.,4 Nicholson files, 1 inch stroke west off indicator made in Japan? And approx. 10 lbs of tap and dies in oil all us made.
Thanks scruffy ron


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice haul.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 7, 2017)

"Cute little vise"?
Score!! 

Daryl
MN


----------



## chips&more (Aug 7, 2017)

I like the orange colored paint bucket


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 7, 2017)

sweet score Scruffy!!!


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd say you got your money's worth- about 3X over 
Mark


----------



## Scruffy (Sep 21, 2017)

Actually that's a red  coffe container. Don't know why the pic came out orange.
Thanks scruffy ron


----------

